# Advise on a stowaway Kotschy's gecko



## beansthewonderdog (Sep 9, 2008)

A friend of mine returned from holiday a few weeks ago. Last night she found a tiny gecko in her house that had obviously sneaked into her luggage. She brought it to me as I have a few leopard geckoes and some toads and she thought I might know what to do.
I think it's a Kotschy's gecko but I can't find much information about them. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do with it? I don't know whether to report it to the RSPCA or some other agency. I've put it in a small tank with a heatmat and hide, to try and minimise stress until I figure out what to do.


----------



## pied pythons (Jan 18, 2008)

The last thing you want to do is contact the rspca, they are well known amongst reptile hobbyists as being a complete waste of space...

The likelyhood is they would put the gecko down. Unless it's furry, they're clueless and opinionated.

Try posting some pics on here of it, someone should be able to positively I.D it for you...

Best wishes and good luck


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Try to put a pic up then ppl can advise you on temps, feeding, requirements for that particular species. Bonus holiday gift though!


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

If you can look after it perhaps just keep it? If not I'm sure there's somebody here who would take it?


----------



## beansthewonderdog (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's the little guy. He's about 2-3 inches long.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Sweet little thing. No idea what it is tho.


----------



## Akro (Aug 16, 2008)

hes bloody awesome!!! im impressed, damn why dont random animals start crawling on my walls??


----------



## Bebeop1980 (Jul 10, 2008)

Where was your friend on Holiday as that may narrow the search.

Great looking anyway.: victory:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A few years ago someone I know had a lizard in her luggage too.She called the RSPCA who came out within half an hour and took it away. It went to a Rep rescue somewhere in the Northwest


----------



## beansthewonderdog (Sep 9, 2008)

Bebeop1980 said:


> Where was your friend on Holiday as that may narrow the search.


 
Cyprus. From what I an gather it's called a Kotschy's gecko. I've compared photos with native lizards and that's what it looks like.

reptiles Photo Gallery by Milan at pbase.com - see picture on bottom left


----------



## steved (Feb 2, 2008)

Dose look pretty similar. If it were me I'd probbaby get it checked out at the vets to make sure it isn't diseased if not, I'd have a crack at keeping it if you can. Looks pretty cool.


----------

